# Go from Mild Introvert to Social Butterfly in 1 month



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Reason: My line of work requires me to be social, starting a new place I have to market myself, which means I have to start talking and relating to people even if its complete BS most of the time. I have to put on a smile, talk, and greet people. More people I talk to, more possibilities of them seeing me for a massage session = more money. I have 1 month to get this done, cause I gotta make 900/mo on rent just for business space + 1200/mo for personal expenditures.


Today: Made a list of places I gotta hit up, usually high traffic areas, to introduce myself to the business community. Tomorrow and Saturday is when it happens. I'm trying not freeze up and stumble my words.


----------



## soundofsilence (Apr 3, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Well today, I was a bit uptight and clamped, so I went out to my favorite cafe for some Vietnamese food. Felt better afterwards, and was able to pass out business cards and network with businesses in the area. But only for 2 hrs or so, before I started to feel the stress of talking. Also my jaw started to get sore as well.

Being tired and having only 2 hrs of sleep each night so far this week doesn't help since my voice sounds tired and cracked.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Saturday 3-3-12

Well I went into the area again to pass out more flyers and get into contact with some businesses. Had a slow start because I just couldn't get myself going quick enough. Took me 1 1/2 hours to get social. So I wasted a chunk of the day I was supposed to be there trying to get motivated and speak clearly. But once I did, the first few people I talked to, it was shaky, but then the more I did the more smoother I went. 

Need to cut down the amount of time it takes for me to get prepped and talkative. I'm thinking if I did it more, and rehearse my lines in front of a mirror or use my roommate for help, talking to the first few people of the day should come natural.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I spent yesterday apartment hunting, since it was morning, I wasn't feeling social or anything, plus not getting enough sleep due to gf keeping me up all night.

Gotta stop depriving myself of sleep, cause it does affect my reactions when talking to people.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

****ity **** ****...ugh...didn't know the relapse would happen so soon and so sudden...**** sucks man


----------

